# Why We Cannot Save Louisiana



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I saw this online and thought I should share since it's 100% true. HC*

*Why we cannot save Louisiana

In the late 1990's, the state's school systems ranked dead last in the nation in the number of computers per student (1 per 88), and Louisiana has the nation's second highest percentage of adults who never finished high school. By the state's own measure, 47% of the public schools in New Orleans rank as "academically unacceptable."

These government failures are not merely a matter of incompetence. 
Louisiana and New Orleans have a long, well known reputation for corruption as former Congressman Billy Tauzin once put it, "Half of Louisiana is under water and the other half is under indictment."

That's putting it mildly. Adjusted for population size, the state ranks third in the number of elected officials convicted of crimes (Mississippi is #1). Recent scandals include the conviction of 14 state judges and an FBI raid on the business and personal files of a Louisiana congressman.

In 1991, a notoriously corrupt Democrat named Edwin Edwards ran for governor against Republican David Duke, a former head of the Ku Klux Klan. Edwards, whose winning campaign included bumper stickers saying, "Elect the Crook," is currently serving a 10 year prison sentence for taking bribes from casino owners. Duke recently completed his own prison term for tax fraud.

The rot included the New Orleans Police Department, which in the 1990's had the dubious distinction of being the nation's most corrupt police force, and the least effective. (The city had the highest murder rate in America.) More than 50 officers were eventually convicted of crimes including murder, rape and robbery; two are currently on Death Row.

And let us not forget, Mayor Nagin of New Orleans turned down a scrap metal firm's offer to the city of $100 each for the privilege of hauling away the abandoned automobiles now littering the city. This would have paid money to the city. Mayor Nagin is now considering giving a contract to another firm for $23,000,000 to get rid of the vehicles. This plan will cost the city.

Ten billion dollars are about to pass into the sticky hands of politicians in the #1 and #3 most corrupt states in America.

Worried about looting? Well, you ain't seen nothing yet!

New Orleans has a Democrat Mayor, a Democrat City Council and a Democrat Chief of Police. Louisiana has a Democrat Governor, a Democrat Lt. Governor, a Democrat Attorney General. 24 of the 39 Louisiana State Senators are Democrats, 67 of 105 Louisiana State House Representatives are Democrats, there's a Democrat Representative in the House from New Orleans, and one of two U. S. Senators is a Democrat.

I THINK THIS PRETTY MUCH EXPLAINS WHY IT'S ALL GEORGE BUSH'S FAULT. *


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And I thought Massachusetts was bad...well, it is, but our politicians are more discreet. One even got away with murder:baby21: .

</IMG>


----------

